# When are users deleted?



## Confusticated (Feb 1, 2010)

I have noticed that some posts are by users who no longer exist. One example is ReadWryt. What is the criteria?

Also - A friend of mine registered over a year ago, and several months later he couldn't log in to post. I noticed he was missing from my friends list so I checked the memberlist, indeed he has been deleted. I assumed he was deleted for being inactive. How long after registering must you post to avoid deletion?


----------



## Uminya (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting question!

I didn't even realize there was a policy on account activity deletions, though if there is one, I can understand, as the database for this site might burgeon with unused accounts otherwise.


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe that it has always been policy to delete zero post accounts after 3 to 6 months. I don't know about those accounts that have posts.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## David Pence (Feb 2, 2010)

I only delete accounts (as a rule) that have 1. not logged in within 90 days *and* 2. have zero posts.

I will delete accounts that are spamming the site of course when I deem necessary.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for answer.


----------

